# SE Exam General Info



## rockycro (Jun 29, 2010)

Where can I get general info on the SE Exam?

I live in NJ and work in NY/NJ and I do not think either state honors the SE.

I have read recently in professional publications that the SE may be added to many more states in the near future, especially with the new test in April 2011.

I would like to take this test in 4/11 to get it out of the way. Can I just take the test or do I need state approval like the PE exam.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

rockycro said:


> Where can I get general info on the SE Exam?
> I live in NJ and work in NY/NJ and I do not think either state honors the SE.
> 
> I have read recently in professional publications that the SE may be added to many more states in the near future, especially with the new test in April 2011.
> ...


rockycro, I think you can take the new 16hr SE test if your state offers it. I imagine the eligibility requirements for the new test would be the same as the PE. Check with your state board for more info.


----------

